# Someone Shot Our New Trailer !!



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Woke up this morning and noticed that someone overnight had shot at a window in our brand new TT. 5 days old. What in the hell is this world coming to?? Looks like a high powered BB shot. TT is parked in the street, not bothering anyone - all of our neighbors stopped by for a look and are good people. Must have been a "drive by" shot. AZ is becoming more and more the Wild-Wild West. Crazy world we live in. Just going to have it replaced and move on. Nothin' else to do. Not going to ruin the new TT purchase.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

That is horrible that someone would shoot at a trailer window. I know what it feels like, one of our TT's was shot with a paintball while we were driving it. Found out when we arrived at campground when we saw the paintball splatter that wasn't there when we started out, we didn't even leave our county where this happened. Luckily we were able to wash it off and all was good, besides our heart strings.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your TT!! Sounds like a bored kid, that needs a good butt whipping!! Look at it this way......you've had your first "incident" with it. Hopefully, insurance will cover this, or it won't be too expensive. 
I never left my TT out on the street, though. Too inviting for vandalism.
Darlene


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

most likely kids screwing around with nothing better to do. doesn't make it right, but most likely that's was it. i am not that old, but it amazes me that so many kids today don't have respect for other's property. it crosses all socio economic, racial, and cultural bounds. when i was a kid, i was no angel for sure. but for all the hell raising we did, we never blatantly destroyed anything that wasn't junk already. what ever happened to shooting at tin cans ?

all you can do is fix it and move on, so FWIW, you have the right attitude, IMHO. happy camping.....


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey, sorry to hear about your trailer getting shot. A lot of morons in the world ... that's for sure.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

mountainlady56 said:


> I never left my TT out on the street, though. Too inviting for vandalism.
> Darlene


Darlene -
I hear you there. Never like to do it. Always worry about it. Nothing I can do about it (except move!). Typically I do not leave it in the street for more than 2-3 days. It is a medium high traffic area with bright street lights. Nothing has ever happen (except notes from the Homeowner Assoc!!) until today.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

mountainlady56 said:


> Sorry to hear about your TT!! Sounds like a bored kid, that needs a good butt whipping!! Look at it this way......you've had your first "incident" with it. Hopefully, insurance will cover this, or it won't be too expensive.
> I never left my TT out on the street, though. Too inviting for vandalism.
> Darlene


A good whipping is exactly what they need, and something half the kids in this nation need.

It is probably better that it was a window instead of a hole in the wall. I think you can buy a new window and replace it your self if you wanted to.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Had our RV egged when it was parked on the street, I'm 99% sure of who did it too. Thankfully I got it off before it did damage and waxed the area. Few other neighbors got nailed too, anyone of us that has objected to the "family" and their foul mouthed kids got hit. Enjoyed called the cops on them a few weeks later, loved knowing they and their friends got arrested for MIPs and DUIs, the day the "girls" moved out the neighborhood changed for the better. From then on I tried to avoid parking in the street, kept it in my driveway if possible. Few times I tried to setup a webcam hooked up to an old laptop, nothing ever happened again though.


----------



## Mesnafugal (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that and I agree..seems the world is going crazy!! When I was young, I would never have dreamed of destroying or harming another person's property. Like the one person said.. if it was a kid they need a good butt whooping!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

the kid behind us is 11 and has a bb gun. I cringe every time he is outside shooting at a cardboard box (facing away from our house). I watch him as he starts walking aroud just itching for something else to shoot but his mom has warned him otherwise. Still, he is a kid. I have dogs and don't let them out when he is shooting. So far he has not had his gun out when my grandaughter is outside, so I have not had to ask him to put it away. Last week he and a friend were both out there, and I was watching like a hawk. Those boys need some training, horsing around and guns getting pointed every direction while horsing around. Anyway, the first kid couldn't control the urge to shoot something different and pointed his gun at his sisters big bouncy ball and held it about 6 inches away and pulled trigger. The BB bounced off and hit his hand. Now normally I would never laugh at someone else's demise, but let me tell ya, I almost peed myself and the look on his face the dance that followed . Sorry, I guess I was momentarily unbalanced.

A few years ago when my neighbor was a teen, he and his friend were goofing off with BB gun, not clear on how it happened, but the friend lost an eye in the process. My neighbor paid alot of money in legal fees is all I can say.

Yes many kids nowadays are bored and undisciplined. Last month I was in a thrift store and boy about 9 was told no by his mom on something he wanted. He smacked her in the store and again outside. Nice.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> Sorry to hear about your TT!! Sounds like a bored kid, that needs a good butt whipping!! Look at it this way......you've had your first "incident" with it. Hopefully, insurance will cover this, or it won't be too expensive. I never left my TT out on the street, though. Too inviting for vandalism.
> Darlene


It is probably better that it was a window instead of a hole in the wall. I think you can buy a new window and replace it your self if you wanted to.
[/quote]

Yep. It is only on the single window. I completely checked all other parts of the TT. I plan to call local dealer today to get a price for the window and change it out myself. It is just a BB hole and I thought about just leaving it compared to the cost of fixing. Then I thought no way I want that there for the next few years.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

daslobo777 said:


> Yep. It is only on the single window. I completely checked all other parts of the TT. I plan to call local dealer today to get a price for the window and change it out myself. It is just a BB hole and I thought about just leaving it compared to the cost of fixing. Then I thought no way I want that there for the next few years.


Sorry to hear about this.

Thinking about our tt windows, I was wondering if the entire window / frame has to be replaced ?

Could the damage have been caused by other means ? Perhaps a rock thrown by a vehicle, launched by a line trimmer (don't ask me how I know this is possible), lawn mower or street sweeper ? Of course knowing how it happened doesn't fix anything. The first dent or scratch is always the worst.

A single pane window should be able to be repaired if it is just a small hole ? Kits are available at autoparts stores.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

I got a hole in a window and I know it was done with a weed trimmer... I watched as my brother trimmed some grass at the little hobby farm where I keep the Outback. It looked just like a BB shot. I tried the local Outback dealer who suggested it would be much cheaper and easier to take the broken window down to the local glass guy and have him put a new piece in. Fortunately it was the opening piece so it came off quite easily. They ordered the tempered glass size but it came in wrong, so they put in a regular piece with a plastic coating, for free. Been there for three years without a problem.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> I got a hole in a window and I know it was done with a weed trimmer... I watched as my brother trimmed some grass at the little hobby farm where I keep the Outback. It looked just like a BB shot. I tried the local Outback dealer who suggested it would be much cheaper and easier to take the broken window down to the local glass guy and have him put a new piece in. Fortunately it was the opening piece so it came off quite easily. They ordered the tempered glass size but it came in wrong, so they put in a regular piece with a plastic coating, for free. Been there for three years without a problem.


BlueWedge / OBcanOB -

Thanks much for your great ideas to get this window fixed. I have been busy with not much time to look closely at the window to figure out a window replacement option without taking out the frame. It is a sliding window design and the fixed non-sliding window is what got hit. May still be a way to remove the glass without the frame. The glass repair idea is a good one. The hole is the exact perfect round hole the size of a BB. Can a glass repair fill-in fill that large of a hole OK? Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

daslobo777 said:


> I got a hole in a window and I know it was done with a weed trimmer... I watched as my brother trimmed some grass at the little hobby farm where I keep the Outback. It looked just like a BB shot. I tried the local Outback dealer who suggested it would be much cheaper and easier to take the broken window down to the local glass guy and have him put a new piece in. Fortunately it was the opening piece so it came off quite easily. They ordered the tempered glass size but it came in wrong, so they put in a regular piece with a plastic coating, for free. Been there for three years without a problem.


BlueWedge / OBcanOB -

Thanks much for your great ideas to get this window fixed. I have been busy with not much time to look closely at the window to figure out a window replacement option without taking out the frame. It is a sliding window design and the fixed non-sliding window is what got hit. May still be a way to remove the glass without the frame. The glass repair idea is a good one. The hole is the exact perfect round hole the size of a BB. Can a glass repair fill-in fill that large of a hole OK? Thanks for the ideas.
[/quote]

I thought the last kit I bought would fix a single pane window with a small hole. If the repair doesn't work you can always replace.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the damage. If I remember correctly, I think Clarkley may have had something like this happen a couple years ago. Do you have any neighbors that don't like you parking it in the street? Seems like a way for them to make it so you don't want to park it there anymore.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> Sorry to hear about the damage. If I remember correctly, I think Clarkley may have had something like this happen a couple years ago. Do you have any neighbors that don't like you parking it in the street? Seems like a way for them to make it so you don't want to park it there anymore.


No neighbors have ever said anything or looked at me cross-eyed ..... so it is hard to say I guess. Either some neighbor whom has not said anything to me directly .... or as most say .... some kids looking for a cheap thrill. Anywho - I am moving beyond the "why" and not going to let it bother me. Just one more item on the HoneyDew maintenance list. Not going to let it ruin the new TT purchase.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Any idea what the replacement cost is going to be? Is it worth filing an insurance claim, assuming it's covered?


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

My house window in the back got shot by a pellet gun. I had silver reflective screen on it and that helped the glass from shattering. The pellet hole was neatly .177 caliber and I found the spent pellet inside the room. I was glad my daughter was not in the room when it happened. I knew who did it but could not say anything as there was no concrete evidence.

I fixed it by taping a piece of flat and smooth plastic on one side. I spread a very thin layer of light oil on the plastic piece before taping it on. I filled the hole with epoxy and taped a second piece of oiled plastic on the other side. After the epoxy cured, I took the plastic pieces off. The hole was filled but did not look very good aesthetically. I next glued a small piece of color decorative stained glass on top of it on the outside to cover up the not-so-good-looking hole. It came out quite decent.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> Any idea what the replacement cost is going to be? Is it worth filing an insurance claim, assuming it's covered?


Found out that a new window from the local dealer is $350.00 (part only). High but not as bad as I expected. Think that I may try a DIY glass-repair option first. I can always revert to this option if I need to. We only revert to insurance claims for obvious "large ticket" occurences (i.e., collisions), as we carry a $1,000 deductible on the insurance.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Tangooutback said:


> My house window in the back got shot by a pellet gun. I had silver reflective screen on it and that helped the glass from shattering. The pellet hole was neatly .177 caliber and I found the spent pellet inside the room. I was glad my daughter was not in the room when it happened. I knew who did it but could not say anything as there was no concrete evidence.
> 
> I fixed it by taping a piece of flat and smooth plastic on one side. I spread a very thin layer of light oil on the plastic piece before taping it on. I filled the hole with epoxy and taped a second piece of oiled plastic on the other side. After the epoxy cured, I took the plastic pieces off. The hole was filled but did not look very good aesthetically. I next glued a small piece of color decorative stained glass on top of it on the outside to cover up the not-so-good-looking hole. It came out quite decent.


Thanks for the ideas. I did some researching on the internet and came up with these two options as most used to fix BB shot holes:

1) Option 1 - There is a special ultra-clear two-part epoxy called HXTAL that is special formulated to cure clear enough to match original glass (this is a big problem with most expoxies). The cost I $50 per 1/4 pound kit. Since I need only 1 oz. or less this seems like overkill.

2) Option 2 - Use a clear nail polish clear-coat that I understand cures to "near" window clearness. It was suggested to use two pieces of the HD clear adhesive packing tape to cover each side of the BB hole. Then use a disposable syringe needle (not sure where to find this??) to inject the nail polish clear coat into the cavity between the two pieces of tape. Directions advised to be careful not to inject too much and "buldge" the tape. It was also suggested that this method is easier to do if the glass is horizontal - which it will not be. So I will give this a shot. Any more ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I wonder if you could have one of the car windshield repair places fill it like they would a big rock chip. They might even come to your house to do it.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Injection syringes can be obtained from your local pharmacy. Since you only want one, they will probably help.

If they balk, go you your doctor and sweetly ask the receptionist for one syringe. They have a million, they are one-time use (disposable) and the cost is trivial. They definitely should be cooperative since they know you're not an addict or intend to give the syringe to an addict (or sell it).

And TSA warns that you will need to take off your shoes at the doctor's office receptionist area.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> Injection syringes can be obtained from your local pharmacy. Since you only want one, they will probably help.
> 
> If they balk, go you your doctor and sweetly ask the receptionist for one syringe. They have a million, they are one-time use (disposable) and the cost is trivial. They definitely should be cooperative since they know you're not an addict or intend to give the syringe to an addict (or sell it).
> 
> And TSA warns that you will need to take off your shoes at the doctor's office receptionist area.


Thanks for all the help everyone! I thought about the windshield chip repair folks - but then discounted them for whatever reason - I will give that a try first. If they can do that (fill a hole) then that may be the easiest.


----------



## 2011 keystone outback boy (Feb 19, 2011)

I think i would spend a few nights in it where it was parked see if the offender returns and if so give hm a new hole in his hide.

I would think a window repair company should be able to fix it for you for cheaper than a replacement window.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

daslobo777 said:


> Woke up this morning and noticed that someone overnight had shot at a window in our brand new TT. 5 days old. What in the hell is this world coming to?? Looks like a high powered BB shot. TT is parked in the street, not bothering anyone - all of our neighbors stopped by for a look and are good people. Must have been a "drive by" shot. AZ is becoming more and more the Wild-Wild West. Crazy world we live in. Just going to have it replaced and move on. Nothin' else to do. Not going to ruin the new TT purchase.


I feel your pain!!

It happened to me My thread when it happened to me

Makes you wonder who would do it....... Yes kids i am sure - i would like to give the parents some discipline!! good luck in insurance claim and fixing it, mine went very well.......


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> I wonder if you could have one of the car windshield repair places fill it like they would a big rock chip. They might even come to your house to do it.


That would be my recommandation. Often they only charge $50 to come out and repair it and they would let you know if it would be smarter to fix it that way or replace it. Often times they can work it out where it doesn't cost you anything because they work with many of the insurance companies.

We are thinking of maybe moving to AZ in a few years. Do you think it's getting that bad there? Was talking to a couple that moved away from Phoenix because of the crime and moved to Iowa.


----------

